# Voltiemtro digital de panel adaptarlo para automovil.



## eduardobomber (Oct 18, 2011)

hola. estoy aqui consultandoles sobre la posibilidad de usar un voltimetro digital de panel en el automovil, mi voltimetro digital es del tipo de panel, no es grande es como el de la imagen.

http://piranha-moro.mercadoshops.co...-_iZ113XvZiXpZ1XfZ30427738-113-1-O.jpgxIM.jpg

tiene una entrada de alimentacion (+.-) que funciona a 12v y la otra que mide la tension que se desea tomar, en mi caso puntualmente son 12v del auto.
tomando alimentacion y tension a medir del propio auto no me funciona el voltimetro. bueno eso es todo. saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2011)

Es común que pase eso , no se puede alimentar y medir de la misma batería !

Tendrias que hacer un doblador con un 555 y luego regularlo a 12 V nuevamente.

Algo así :








Saludos !


----------

